
New Book by Garry Kasparov on Mind and AI - apetrov
https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Thinking-Machine-Intelligence-Creativity/dp/161039786X
======
mindcrime
I just finished reading this a few days ago. It's an interesting read in the
general sense. But don't go in expecting a book full of deep technical details
on AI, or anything that truly answers the most profound questions about the
future of "man and AI". It's pretty much what you'd expect: a book that talks
about AI and the future in not overly technical terms (for the most part),
written by a very smart man who was world chess champion for a long time, and
who had a unique position to develop perspective on AI and its relationship
with humanity.

It's also not a book that explores chess in deep technical detail either,
although there is a lot of information on chess, especially the history of
computer chess and "man vs machine" chess competitions - the latter of which
predate the "Kasparov vs. Deep Blue" match by quite some time.

There is quite a bit of detail on the (in)famous Deep Blue match, and Kasparov
does seem a bit contrite regarding some of the things that were said in the
immediate aftermath of that match. If you're not familiar with the history
there, let's just say that Kasparov was a bit harsh towards IBM and the Deep
Blue team afterwards, and said some things that were taken as inflammatory.
Some of them seemed to constitute at least a semi-veiled suggestion of
cheating on the part of Deep Blue, if not an outright accusation.

Anyway, if you're interested in the history of computer chess, or specifically
interested in the Kasparov vs. Deep Blue match, this book is definitely for
you. If you want a sort of general viewpoint on the future of the relationship
between humankind and AI, in not overly technical terms, this is likely for
you. Otherwise, there may not be much in it to capture your interest.

